# Tyco Layout Expander System



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

I remember seeing that during the 1970s and 1980s, Tyco offered their Track Layout Expander for anyone who purchased a train set with just a circle or a 45x36" oval of track to wire it for two-train operation. But then there is the instruction manual describing their "railroad empire" that can be constructed via the Layout Expander System...








I wonder if anyone here has ever tried to construct that track plan of sorts? If you don't want to use Tyco track, Atlas Code-100 snap-track would also do the trick nicely.
The manual describes how to do it in stages, first assembling it as the track plan the Track Layout Expander makes out of an ordinary track circle, and then adding more track and accessories as you go on.
Tyco also offered a decorated layout mat to use with the Layout Expander track set, but it was only available for a very short time period (I believe it was 1975-1976; the 1977 manual does not mention it at all.) Maybe customers preferred to do their own landscaping?

I was planning on doing this on my layout, but I discovered that Atlas True-Track can't really handle what Tyco had in mind. HOWEVER, the Layout Expander System manual showed a few "Other Suggested Track Layouts," and there was one track plan I figured I could do on my layout with a bit of modification...








That has since resulted in THIS:








Complete with blocking switch set, but done with terminal rail joiners instead of terminal track sections. It's not entirely finished yet, but nonetheless it still looks very interesting, and does offer some expansion possibilities.


----------

